# Divorce



## Jennymayastoriaqueens

Hello. I am new and just filed for a divorce. I hoe everyone is well enough


----------



## sokillme

Are you sure you want to be giving up so much personal information in your very public profile here? Between your picture and your locations, I wouldn't be surprised if people stop by for dinner.

Maybe think about changing your name and picture as your membership here.


----------



## Sfort

Jennymayastoriaqueens said:


> Hello. I am new and just filed for a divorce. I hoe everyone is well enough


Well enough for what? How can we help?


----------



## Ricks

I'm new here too... Not a fun time.


----------



## Sfort

Ricks said:


> I'm new here too... Not a fun time.


Welcome. Start a new thread and tell us what brings you here.


----------



## Ricks

Jennymayastoriaqueens said:


> Hello. I am new and just filed for a divorce. I hoe everyone is well enough


How's your divorce going?


----------

